# Spirit of 76 - Peter Baumann



## Guest (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

I like The Alarm's song better.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2015)

Actually, I was most interested starting at 18:41 where it becomes more of a modern classical piece and rather haunting.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Has some nice moments indeed. 
Tangerine Dream had its best years by far when Peter Baumann was part of them.


----------

